

C++/Python producer consumer question - aswanson

Anyone here have experience storing incoming data to ram as files (through C++) and accessing said files through python?  Trying to get a gauge on whether I can get away with processing the files without committing them to disk (which is may be too slow).  Native C++ processing is possible but I hate making/testing changes in that language.
======
jjguy
not sure I understand your question fully, but python does have support for
memory-mapped files.

>>> import mmap >>> help(mmap)

